# Very neat site, lots of pics!



## dorton (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.confluence.org/

Basically its pics from all over the world based on lattitude/longitude intersections.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Neat!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 9, 2007)

That is very cool dorton, it is also very addictive, lol.


----------



## Mike (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool.


----------

